# CPU Cooling Options for 2u and 4u Server Chassis and Chassis Recommendations



## Piano Pete (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello,

I have been having the darnedest time finding a great cpu cooler to fit in a 2u case. I know there are plenty of noctua radiators that fit in a 4u case, but if I can keep the build to a 2u, that would be awesome. I have been looking at Rosewill's cases to use for my new slave, but I will be taking a gander at Istars. Any case recommendations are also appreciated. 

What coolers would you recommend for 2u cases?

Is it worth using a closed loop water cooler?


----------



## pmcrockett (Feb 20, 2017)

From what I've read, closed loop water coolers tend to be louder than air coolers. Benchmarks done by reviewers tend to show them cooling slightly better than air coolers, but anecdotal accounts from message board users put their performance all over the map. For the desktop I just built, I initially was going to use a closed loop water cooler but ended up using an air cooler, mostly over noise and reliability concerns.

I've never built a rackmount system, but unless you're overclocking, I imagine any air cooler from a reputable brand that will fit should be adequate.


----------



## Piano Pete (Feb 21, 2017)

I have not been able to find any worthwhile air coolers that can fit in a 2u :(


----------



## Tysmall (Feb 21, 2017)

did a lil google thing
http://www.overclock.net/t/1583784/air-cooler-for-a-2u-case

seems useful.

buy from newegg so you can return it if need be.


----------



## Piano Pete (Feb 21, 2017)

I have looked at that forum :D 

I have also found some lists of 2017 cpu coolers, and I am going to try throwing some of the low profile, I am assuming anything under 65mm should be able to fit. Some people suggested just taking the fan off. I'll also give that a try.


----------

